# Introducing the New Solid State Symphony!



## tcollins (Aug 14, 2015)

Hello Everyone!

Solid State Symphony is an orchestral simulation that also includes automated features like a Gated Pad, 2 sequencer-controlled pitch-modulated synth elements, our often disturbing Padscapes, and simple bass and percussion elements.

The orchestra sounds were modeled using analogue synth waveforms for a rich and warm sound.

A new make-over has given this unique library a clean look, with a mixing board to control the orchestra's sections, where you can adjust level, key velocity zones, key ranges, transposition, and effects.

Solid State Symphony is meant to be played in real time, reacting to your touch by bringing in different layers and automated effects at different key velocities, and is great for sketching out ideas. Use it with other orchestral libraries to add richness and power.

The animated Orchestra Display gives you immediate feedback about which layers are playing, which is helpful when setting the velocity controls to fit your style. Plus, to be honest, it is just fun to watch while you play.

Whether you write orchestral, prog, pop, or hip hop, please have a look at Solid State Symphony. Check out the new Video Overview when you get a chance.

Requires the full version of Kontakt 5.
A Kontakt 4 version is also included.

Thank-you so much for your support!
-TC


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 14, 2015)

Wow, $59? That's a great price for a cool sketching tool, or for someone just starting... Thanks!


----------



## maclaine (Aug 14, 2015)

Vangelis is weeping with joy. I'd been thinking about picking this up a while ago, but it slipped my mind. Thanks for posting this to remind me. It sounds great!


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 14, 2015)

Terrific update and great new UI. Thanks.


----------



## woodsdenis (Aug 14, 2015)

Nifty and only 10 bucks for an update from V1


----------



## Zhao Shen (Aug 14, 2015)

Great-looking UI, and seems like an epic tool for anyone just starting out/looking for that type of sound!


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 15, 2015)

link for the update from the old version here btw (little hard to find):
http://indiginus.com/SolidStateSymphonyUpgrade.html


----------



## playz123 (Aug 15, 2015)

Updated! Thank you Tracy; really like what you've done. This little jem continues to be not only fun, but inspirational.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 15, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## rapa (Aug 15, 2015)

Great update.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 15, 2015)

Great library, awesome GUI - I'll have to pick this up. Also following the link led to me finding your Renaxxance library. Looks amazing.


----------



## jcs88 (Aug 15, 2015)

Looks great and would love to try this, but cant play the keyboard. Any point?


----------



## tcollins (Aug 15, 2015)

jcs88 said:


> Looks great and would love to try this, but cant play the keyboard. Any point?


Great question!
You'll notice that on the video, many times I am playing single notes, and the chords are automated. Solid State is actually very useful to people that don't play keyboards! On one part of the video, there are automated chords in the left hand and single notes playing a melody on the right. You can create complex, moving patterns with the sequenced pitch-modulated synth elements, the gated pad, and percussion elements. Then trigger them with a single key.

-TC


----------



## jcs88 (Aug 16, 2015)

Well, I picked it up. 

What a ridiculous amount of fun, first of all. You don't get that often with plugins - they're tools. This is like firing up an old arranger keyboard and just messing around on it for ages.

It sounds GREAT. The gated pads/pitch shifters are such a great addition and within five minutes I'd put together a weird synth orchestra. The presets are very inspiring too. 

I'm a huge, huge fan of Vangelis so this was a nice discovery - I have to admit when I first read the description I thought "What's the point? There are so many awesome sounding orchestral libraries, why would you want a synth one". I'm so glad I watched the video and asked my question.

Think I'll have to write a few tracks just using this. The price of admission is worth the hours of fun you'll get out of this. It's a lot more in-depth than one thinks, yet has a wonderfully efficient and easy GUI.

For the price of a few drinks I've got a new favourite! Going to be great to play around with while travelling as well.

Awesome!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 16, 2015)

This has been on my to get list for a while. It makes perfect sense to me even if you do have orchestral libraries. It seems like a great layering tool as well as standing on its own merits. I sometimes use my hardware (including analog) synths to do that and this seems just *Sooooo* much easier. 

Of course one can do this with soft synths like e.g. Zebra as well. But I really like what Tracy has created and I love the new gui. As with the other products from Indiginus the combination of quality and asking price makes this a no brainer for sure!

Having said all that, it's time to pick this one up!


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 16, 2015)

tcollins said:


> Great question!
> You'll notice that on the video, many times I am playing single notes, and the chords are automated. Solid State is actually very useful to people that don't play keyboards! On one part of the video, there are automated chords in the left hand and single notes playing a melody on the right. You can create complex, moving patterns with the sequenced pitch-modulated synth elements, the gated pad, and percussion elements. Then trigger them with a single key.
> 
> -TC


WOW! What a cool function! So from now on I will start to make music.


----------



## smalltownpoet (Aug 16, 2015)

Wow, this looks really cool! Do you have a demo or manual available?


----------



## Joe_D (Aug 16, 2015)

smalltownpoet said:


> ....Do you have a demo or manual available?



Check out "Analogue Orchestra Lite" from this page:

http://indiginus.com/freedownloads.html

It's a freebie, and very useful on its own. It should give you a small taste of Solid State Symphony (which I haven't bought yet, but I will).

Joe


----------



## feck (Aug 17, 2015)

Damn. That's just cool!


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 23, 2015)

Love the new update. There is something always hypnotic about this library. I always wondered how something like this would work in dance genres. I guess there is a way to find out.


----------



## synthnut1 (Aug 27, 2015)

I just can't get over what a bang for the buck Indiginus products continue to be ....and then the updates that make a good instrument a great one ......THanks Tracy .....Another job well done ....

If you guys enjoy guitar programs and want a very good simple to use program , try some of the Indiginus products ...You can't go wrong there either ....and NO I dont work for them ...LOL !!....JIm


----------

